# 3 JAW CHUCK QUESTION



## Badge171 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hello All
 I have a Clausing Cholochester 11" It has a Pratt and Bernard (sic) 6" 3 jaw chuck. two of the jaws have chipped teeth and it will not hold repeated center.
I do have a 4 jaw ,
My question, what say ye all on the best quality for the buck on a new one,What make and model do you suggest, and am I expecting to much out of a 3 jaw. 
Many Thanks
Frank


----------



## Skyboy (Jan 11, 2014)

When I bought my Graziano lathe, the first thing I did was find a 4 jaw chuck for it and the 3 jaw has been collecting dust/rust ever since. I much prefer using a 4 jaw chuck for it's better holding power and no stock runout. The only downside is it won't chuck round stock smaller than 3/4" dia. so I bought a small 3 jaw generic chuck for holding small stock. To use it, I mount it in the 4 jaw chuck.


----------



## pdentrem (Jan 11, 2014)

I would open up the chuck and inspect, clean and lube the chuck. Check for damage to the scroll. The jaws can either be repaired or replaced. First though is look over what you have to work with.
Pierre


----------



## dogbed (Jan 11, 2014)

I have the same lathe and chuck. My chuck was not repeating center either. Mine was also really gummed and I couldn't press it open to clean it for the life of me, I gave up. I bought a new unit from Shars.


----------



## toag (Jan 11, 2014)

in a selling mood dogbed?, i love cleaning up old chucks if not :allgood:

finding new old stock lathe jaws can be tough esp on ebay since few of the sellers really know where the jaws came from.
tools4cheap seems to have a good following, and are probably in the 150 range.   bison are in the 450, gator (ive heard good things about gator) 300
 range for a 6" reversible chuck.


----------



## dogbed (Jan 11, 2014)

I'd be into selling the chuck. I will post some pics.


----------

